# rl4f02a filter change



## tinman402 (Apr 21, 2004)

I have an 88 stanza with an rl4f02a trans that I need to change the filter and modulator in. I have searched high and low and cannot find any ducumentaion on this process. Have any of you done this.....HELP!!!! I have the filter and modulator but am told that i have to remove the transission to do the change...Is this true...and if so can anyone give me some pointer on the easiest way...Thanks

The tinman

Sorry I meant the transmission filter..Alittle confussing the way I worded it I guess...But the problem is the transmission just up and died one day going down the road, no pull in any gear...I checked all the cables and also flushed it. I am in the process of getting another RL4F02A to replace it with.. Have any of you guys ever swapped the tranny in an 88 stanza..It is has ca20e motor. Not real familiar with a front wheel drive car..

thanks


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

What filter are you talking about? Air or oil? Anybody want to help on this one?


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

i got nfi what he's talking about... 

filter? where? transmission? oil filter? ???


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

its a trans filter... i did a google search on it, but i couldnt find any directions for it...


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The RL4F02A is a linkage controlled (L) four speed (4) front wheel drive (F) Automatic transmission. It was used in many late 80's Nissans.
I don't think you should need to drop the tranny to change the filter and modulator but I'll check it out...
Before you do change the filter/fluid and modulator, check this 
http://www.usatransdoctor.com/foreignnissan.htm#RL4F02A

Troy


----------



## BOBJAZZ (Jun 7, 2009)

*RL4F02A TRANS*

TINMAN I HAD A SIMILAR PROBLEM FINDING INFO ON THE FILTER

BUT I THINK I HAVE FOUND EXACTLY WHAT WE NEED

A GREAT SCHEMATIC TRY THIS LINK


----------



## BOBJAZZ (Jun 7, 2009)

TINMAN402
2ND MESSAGE LINK http://www.trCHK ansparts.ru/pdf/re4f02a_04_w.pdf
THIS SHOULD HELP MY1ST MESSAGE WAS TOO LONG THEY CUT IT
CHK#S 30 & 6880 IN EXPLODED VIEW THIS IS LOCATION OF FILTER ALSO SCROLL DOWN
TO FILTERS

GOOD LUCK
BOBJAZZ


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

wow, you reopened a 5 yr old thread. 
im sure by now, hes not worried about that filter anymore.


----------

